# The story of the skyscraper.



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

Story


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

Pi


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

what is going on?
wouldn't you tell about story of skyscraper?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One word is not a story. How can you fit introduction, rising tension, climax, denouement, and resolution in just one word?

Also, Pi is a Greek letter, famous for representing the ratio between the circumference and the diameter of the circle.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

thatoneguy, my cute pony...:hug:
I learned pi in my school using this symbol...:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

by the way....I can say some arguments about skyscraper history
for example: 
buffalo made some of oldest buildings in the world...
guaranty building, 1895








http://theurbanearth.wordpress.com/2008/11/29/a-arquitetura-de-buffalo-usa/
at this time...the only existing technology was the brick on the brick...
so...the steal technology has increased and started the first buildings in steel structure....


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Citydude said:


> Pi


this story is irrational :lol:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
but the buffalo's history yes...


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

Pi was the largest tower in towerland.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Life of Pie


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

city dude.....don't be fool...
look at 
the first steel frame building in the world was home insurance building in chicago..built in 1884...it had only 10 floors...unfortunately it was demolished in 1931....








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Insurance_Building

so....from this date they started to build many steel skyscrapers...

the second tallest building built in steel frame:
flatiron building, new york, 1902....








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatiron_Building


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

Pi was the best tower until it was destroyed and replaced with a larger much taller building


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is NYC's park row, containing some of the city's first skyscrapers (the ones on the far right are still there, the others were idiotically demolished so the Brooklyn bridge could have more turn off lanes


----------



## Citydude (Mar 28, 2013)

CNB30 said:


> Here is NYC's park row, containing some of the city's first skyscrapers (the ones on the far right are still there, the others were idiotically demolished so the Brooklyn bridge could have more turn off lanes


Yeah I recognize some of the buildings in this picture like


----------



## mr.oldschool (Nov 22, 2012)

tim1807 said:


> Life of Pie


LOL, this cracked me up.


----------

